# Moderates look to make gains in Iran



## Davros (Feb 27, 2016)

Iran election: Moderates poised to make gains - CNN.com

To all the warmongers who want to "tear up" the Iran deal: You are fools.

Be tough on Iran and guys like I'm a Nut Job will win.

Support the Iranian reformers, and you never know how much they can change Iran's politics.

Iran should be our friend ... support the reformers.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 27, 2016)

I seem to recall the last time the reformers came out in Iran the government there crushed them.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 27, 2016)

Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 27, 2016)

Davros said:


> Iran election: Moderates poised to make gains - CNN.com
> 
> To all the warmongers who want to "tear up" the Iran deal: You are fools.
> 
> ...



I don't necessarily want to tear up anything.   I just don't think we can trust them.  You really think these guys will be completely true to their word?

Didn't we buy that idea with Korea, and it didn't exactly work?


North Korea will freeze, and then dismantle it's Nuclear program.....   We bought that.  All of us did.  Republicans did.  We all did.

Now....    fool me once, shame on them.   Now if we are fooled again, whose fault is it?     Because we on the right, are not buying this completely.

Bill Clinton, unintentionally created the most dangerous place on the face of the planet.   The only reason those North Korean idiots are firing shells at South Korea, and test firing mid-range missiles, sinking a South Korean ship, purchasing MiG-21 jets, and now launching drones.... is because they have nukes.

The one difference, is that Iran has a religious theological basis, and about 2,000 years of history, that demand they wipe out the Jews, or attempt to.   And one good size nuke, will pretty much break Israel.

I'm convinced if we make the same mistake we did with Clinton, this will be the start of world war 3.   It's really hard to "undo" a country getting nukes.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 27, 2016)

Regardless of how many "moderates" are in the Iranian government the supreme leader is still going to be the Ayatollah.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 27, 2016)

Weird,

In Iran the moderates are coming out
In America the extremist are going to win!


----------



## ZackB (Feb 27, 2016)

Iran will never be a friend of the United States.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 28, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Iran will never be a friend of the United States.



Ever since the U.S. overthrew their first democratically elected government, the Iranians have reason to distrust the U.S.

*CIA-assisted coup overthrows government of Iran*

"Working with Shah, the CIA and British intelligence began to engineer a plot to overthrow Mossadeq. The Iranian premier, however, got wind of the plan and called his supporters to take to the streets in protest. At this point, the Shah left the country for “medical reasons.” While British intelligence backed away from the debacle, the CIA continued its covert operations in Iran. Working with pro-Shah forces and, most importantly, the Iranian military, the CIA cajoled, threatened, and bribed its way into influence and helped to organize another coup attempt against Mossadeq. On August 19, 1953, the military, backed by street protests organized and financed by the CIA, overthrew Mossadeq. The Shah quickly returned to take power and, as thanks for the American help, signed over 40 percent of Iran’s oil fields to U.S. companies."

*CIA-assisted coup overthrows government of Iran - Aug 19, 1953 - HISTORY.com*


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Iran will never be a friend of the United States.
> ...




You post this above  BS many times   Monte.      The story of Iran over the past 80 years is tragic------a tight-rope walk by the IRANIAN  "ROYAL FAMILY"   between 
Islamo Nazism,    Russian Imperialism and   US/British modernity ------ended in
1979 with the triumph of islamo Nazism-------actually AIDED by RUSSIAN 
IMPERIALISM


----------



## mamooth (Mar 3, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> [Now....    fool me once, shame on them.   Now if we are fooled again, whose fault is it?     Because we on the right, are not buying this completely.



You bought the myth that Clinton messed up, even though it was entirely Bush's aggressive bumbling that allowed NK to get nukes. Hence, it appears getting fooled many times is your specialty.

The obvious lesson of NK is the USA should never, ever elect another Republican president, being how all modern Republicans are catastrophically inept at foreign policy.

Look at Iran here. Moderates score big gains, entirely because of Obama. Big progress is made in turning Iran into an ally. It's yet another Democratic foreign policy success. If we elect a Republican, that Republican president will do something monumentally stupid to undo all that progress. After all, the bloodthirsty Republican base actively desires WW3 so that Jeebus will come back. It's very difficult to see any difference between the American and Iranian hardline conservatives.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 4, 2016)

mamooth said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > [Now....    fool me once, shame on them.   Now if we are fooled again, whose fault is it?     Because we on the right, are not buying this completely.
> ...



LOL!

That was so pathetic of a claim... I'm not even going to dignify it with thought out response.  I'm just going to laugh.

LOL!


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 10, 2016)

Davros said:


> Iran election: Moderates poised to make gains - CNN.com
> 
> To all the warmongers who want to "tear up" the Iran deal: You are fools.
> 
> ...



You keep lapping up the propaganda, dimwit:

Iranian Elections: The "Reformers" Didn't Win

Iran's Sham Elections Were Not A Victory for Reformers or Moderates


----------



## montelatici (Mar 21, 2016)

The propaganda that the fake Rhodes scholar posts is more than hilarious.


----------

